# PM box showing a message but non there.



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I had a minor problem in that I allowed my PM box to get full. No problem I just cleared a lot of old ones out. Now although I did this and continue to get PMs I appear to have one stuck PM in that I am showing 1 unread but there are no unread ones in my inbox :? Whats going on then and can it be reset or the PM appear so I can read it?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Have you got the message about "releasing on hold messages" above your inbox list?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Click the 'Release on-hold messages' link and it will sort it out for you.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Cheers Guys cracked it. Dunno why the other came through though as I didn't have to relase that after I cleared space in my box :?


----------

